# Sprinkler System in Educational Group



## Ahmed Bdr (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm asking if sprinkler system is required in schools " Educational Facility " ?
I'm based in country where IBC is the governing Code?

As per IBC , Clause no.903.2.3, sprinkler system is required If fire area is greater than 1115 m2

An automatic sprinkler system shall be
provided for Group E occupancies as follows:
1. Throughout all Group E fire areas greater than 12,000
square feet (1115 m2) in area.
2. Throughout every portion of educational buildings
below the lowest level of exit discharge serving that
portion of the building.
Exception: An automatic sprinkler system is not
required in any area below the lowest level of exit
discharge serving that area where every classroom
throughout the building has not fewer than one exterior
exit door at ground level

My question is if other assembly occupancy like gymnasium , auditorium are existing in schools , would they be identified as Group A or GROUP E?...AS per IBC , If those occupancies are supportive to the educational purpose , they would be classified as Group E, 

303.1.3 Associated with Group E occupancies. A room or
space used for assembly purposes that is associated with a
Group E occupancy is not considered a separate occupancy. 


Am I Getting it right?....that means if fire area does not exceed 12,000 ft2, then no sprinkler system is required , even there are gymnasium , auditorium , libraries ....etc.


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2019)

FIRE AREA. The aggregate floor area enclosed and bounded by fire walls, fire barriers, exterior walls or horizontal assemblies of a building. Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the fire area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor next above.


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2019)

Good reading ::



http://www.specsandcodes.com/articles/code_corner/The Code Corner No. 27 - Fire Areas.pdf


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2019)

I would say, and may not be totally correct,

If the entire building is over 1115 m2 you shall have a sprinkler system.

Maybe unless there are fire walls, or barriers inside.


----------



## Ahmed Bdr (Jul 27, 2019)

Yes , I totally agree with you. BUT If fire barriers are used inside , as you mentioned so no need for sprinkler system.
But my question was for the assembly rooms inside schools , it is not so clear in IBC,, For occpancy B " Business Building", It's clear that of the occupant load for  conference room for example is more than 50, then it would be clasified as GROUP A , but for  Group E . it is different , as per my understanding , as long as those assembly rooms serve the educational purpose , they would be identified as an extension to GROUP E, so i just want to make sure that i'm getting it right


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2019)

My understanding is yes it is all an E occupancy,,,,

But where you have an assembly in the E, the code requirements for an "A" apply, such as occupancy load, panic hardware, etc.

Not sure if that is your question.


----------



## Ahmed Bdr (Jul 27, 2019)

What do you mean by " code requirements for group A apply" does it include sprinkler system requirements for group A also apply?
Let me make it more clear
IF I Have assembly room In schools, to determine if sprinkler system is required or not, Shall I treat the whole building as group E and only apply the 1115m2 fire area method or apply sprinkler requirements for group A for assembly rooms?


----------



## RLGA (Jul 27, 2019)

Group E includes all the associated assembly occupancies that would need to be classified separately as Group A if they were located in any other occupancy. 

The fire area would include all floor areas within the contiguous building that are not separated by fire barriers or horizontal assemblies per Table 707.3.10 (2018 IBC). If some spaces are located within other separate buildings on the campus, then they would not be a part of the fire area of the building but would have their own fire areas.


----------

